# Trailer tongue extension



## New River Rat (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm using a trailer that could stand to be roughly two feet longer. This would help the boat transom be supported as well as keep my feet out of the water when loading. Unloading is a non-issue.

I would like a simple weld of an extension in the 20"-24" range. My concern is about the strength of the wld itself. I haven't measured the wall thickness of the trailer tongue, but it seems kinda thin. 

Is there a good way to "beef" this area without looking like crap? I'd like the outside to remain smooth.

i HAVE A ROUGH IDEA OF CUTTING SYMMETRICAL NOTCHES, INSERTING ANOTHER SQUARE TUBE, AND WELDING EVERYTHING TO WORK AS ONE. aNY IMPROVEMENTS ON THIS IDEA IS WELCOME. sorry 'bout the caps.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 29, 2013)

Is your trailer a tilt trailer? I stretched the tongue on mine by buying a piece of tubing 4 ft longer than the old one. I just drilled the holes for the hitch and bolted it on. If I remember right, my tongue was only held on by the bolt it pivots on and the bolt you unscrew to tilt it.

I tried to just extend the tongue by adding another piece then plating it on both sides using 1/4 plates and bolts, but it didn't look right to me.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337337#p337337 said:


> lucescoflathead » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Is your trailer a tilt trailer?




nope


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 29, 2013)

Then looks like your idea is the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm no expert but what about something like this so you have a weld all the way around? Black area is tongue and extension, red area is insert and green area is weld. You could still notch it too if need be.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337354#p337354 said:


> DrNip » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]I'm no expert but what about something like this so you have a weld all the way around? Black area is tongue and extension, red area is insert and green area is weld. You could still notch it too if need be.



That is exactly what I'm thinking, total weld between the tongue and extension, with notches welded to secure the inner piece.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 29, 2013)

Instead of straight butt weld cut the tongue at an angle this will make the weld much longer and drill holes on each side of the tube to plug weld the inner tube to the outer tube.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think I'd worry with trying to get angle cuts to match or messing with cutting notches. If you leave a slight gap between the tongue and new extension, the weld should fill the gap and lock all three pieces together with plenty of strength as long as it's a decent weld. If you're still worried about the strength though, do what was mentioned above, and drill holes in the top and sides of both pieces and plug weld it. Grind it all smooth, do some touch up paint over it all and it should blend in very nicely.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you looked around for a longer tongue? They sell them separately and you could probably swap it out easily. https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/items.asp?Cc=A-TONG-L&parts=Trailer+Tongues+(Load+Rite,+Mt,+Misc)

The other option might be the swing away tongue kits they sell. https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/i...way+Tongue+And+Hinge+Kits&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 2, 2014)

I have gotten some great suggestions (as usual) that never occurred to me. Never thought about the gap and welding all three pieces, never thought about replacing the tongue (which I'm tending to lean towards). I really like offering assistance, but I like receiving even more. Thanks!


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337356#p337356 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 29 Dec 2013, 11:29[/url]"]Instead of straight butt weld cut the tongue at an angle this will make the weld much longer and drill holes on each side of the tube to plug weld the inner tube to the outer tube.



+1! THIS is the correct way to do it. Plug welds assure that even if the other weld were to break, the tongue extension won't come apart.


----------



## Wrxeac (Jan 20, 2014)

How about a hitch extension. They make bars that will put your ball farther behind your truck. I have a 4' one. Check out Etrailers.com. They just pin in just like your ball and even have a place to hook your chains.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339149#p339149 said:


> Wrxeac » Yesterday, 10:03[/url]"]How about a hitch extension. They make bars that will put your ball farther behind your truck. I have a 4' one. Check out Etrailers.com. They just pin in just like your ball and even have a place to hook your chains.


My goal is to move the boat farther up the trailer. A hitch extension wouldn't help me there.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 26, 2014)

I have thought of every conceivable way to make this work, and finally pulled the trigger. My trailer main body was basically a 4'X4' square of 3" channel. The tongue runs through the front and to the rear, only two bolts. I removed the two bolts, moved the tongue forward two feet. Mounted a 2" angle, 1/4" thick directly over the axle. Bolted the rear of the tounge to this, bolted the front as well. It was too friggin' cold for Kodak moments, so I'm offering pooor sketches for the time being.
I buttoned it up because it was cold today, but I'll post finished pics soon (I hope).



BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## driz (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339880#p339880 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 27 Jan 2014, 00:16[/url]"]Interesting.



Should work just fine barring something way out there popping up. Either way you should just weld it really well prime and paint or shoot with cold galvanize then just keep an eye on it for a while. It it starts to fail you will definitely see it coming wayyy in time to correct it. Many of these trailers are just bolt togethers mainly anyways for reasons of shipping ect to dealers. By welding up any of those areas just flying in formation those tongue contact points that were just bolted before you will add a whole lot of strength

If you do decide to some way extend the tongue by adding a piece remember to be careful on the sizes. Lots of the tongues are sort of custom sized to the trailer builder to suit their manufacturing purposes. What I mean is that your scrapyard piece of .125 box steel may not fit exactly against , inside or sleeve over what you have. It's just a good idea to get a good set of caliper dimensions write them down and take calipers and all to the scrap yard to get your piece. It's all doable but why chop and reweld if you dont' have to.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340222#p340222 said:


> driz » 30 Jan 2014, 04:34[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339880#p339880 said:
> ...



I put braces and brackets on it for the learning period. I'm going to see if everything is where I want it or how I want it, then drag the welder out.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2014)

I have done a few of these. No angle cuts or notches are necessary. Put the sleeve inside or out. Weld all the way around. If putting the sleeve inside, weld to one side first, then the other. Then lay a big bead between the two. You can even then grind smooth and paint if needed. It wouldn't hurt to drill some holes to spit weld the ends.


----------



## Clint KY (Feb 26, 2014)

I know this is an older thread but I have an idea for you. I bought a boat on a trailer some years back and the trailer has an extendable tongue. It is made of two square tubes, one inside the other. There is a pin (two actually) that go through both tubes. Pull the pins, and the tongue (the inner tube) pulls out from the outer and extends about 6 feet. Then insert one of the pins to lock the tubes in the LONG position. It makes launching on ponds, where there is no real launch much easier, because the rear tires of the truck can stay on the hard-pack. 

Since you are going to cut the tube anyway, you might consider adding this feature. I know I will never have a trailer for a small boat without it ever again as I fish a lot of “small” waters.


----------

